# محتاج مساعدة ضرورى جدا( عن سفن الحاويات )



## mohamed diab (6 مايو 2010)

:19:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة:73:

انا مطلوب منى فى مشروع التخرج كتاب عن الحاويات بكل ما يخصها من صناعتها ومواصفاتاها وشحنها

والسفن وكل ما يتعلق بالحاويات ياريت الرد بسرعة يا بشمهندسين محتاجة ضرورى لفيت مش لقيت خالص

ولازم اقدمة يوم السبت الصبح:63:

ارجو المساعدة
:78:

​


----------



## mohamed diab (6 مايو 2010)

:76:ايه يا بشر:11:

:79:انتم فين:79:

انا كده هعيد السنة

:78:هولع فى الدنيا :78:

:10:حد يساعدنى:60:

​


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 مايو 2010)

عايز فى يومين تعمل مشروع تخرج كامل عن نوع سفينه وكمان حاويات .. شىء صعب اخى دياب .. الفكره كلها انك بتكون دارس تصميم السفن عموما عشان تصمم سفينه وبعد كدا بتحدد نوع التصميم القائم ونوع السفينه ثم ما يتعلق بنوع السفينه مثلا الحاويات .. هى سفينه تبنى بطريقه معينه وبنوع تقويه طوليه longitudinal strength
ثم حين يتم ايجاد ابعاد السفينه وطولها .. يتم عمل حسابت المقاومه او الهيدروديناميكا .. وتحديد قوه المحرك المراد تركيبه ..الى اخره
وبعد هذا طبعا سطح السفينه ( كم عدد الاوناش المطلوبه ) وكل ما يلزم لتشغيل العمليات التى تجرى على سطح السفينه ...

طيب على العموم شوف وادينى معلومه قريبه جدا عشان اقدر افيد فى الموضوع .الموضوع كبير جدا يعدى حدود المهندس العادى .. لان التصميم والبناء وانشاء السفينه قائم على قواعد وهيئات توضع قوانين وحسابات لانشاء وتصميم السفينه ..

وضح نقط البحث اكثر وياريت ب اللغه الانجليزيه وان شاء الله هحاول اساعدك


----------



## Abohamza (8 مايو 2010)

*container handbook*

أخى العزيز
بين يديك موقع ممتاز عن الحاويات وكل ما يخصها و قد ساعدنى كثيرا في أحد تصميماتى.............و الله الموفق:14:


http://www.containerhandbuch.de/chb_e/sitemap.html


----------



## Abohamza (8 مايو 2010)

*ship knowledge*

كتاب الShip knowledge الموجود في احد مواضيع الملتقى مفيد جدا فهو موسوعة متكاملة عن السفن وانواعها ومواضيع هامة اخرى:1:


----------

